# What kind of glaze is this? Copying haribo tropifrutti candy



## tysonurich (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm trying to copy haribo tropifrutti, and I'm starting with a nice pate de fruit for bright, intense fruit flavors. Can anyone tell me what type of glaze are on any of the candies linked below? I'd guess confectioners glaze, but Wikipedia says that is made from wood rosin or something. Recipes pertainent to this project would be appreciated! Although, I really need to know what type of recipe to look for regarding this soft, yet structural gummi candy coating.






http://www.candyblog.net/blog/item/haribo_tropifruitti

http://www.francois-doucet.com/en/specialties/54-pates-fruits-glacees.html

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Beeswax. The bag has indicated this for a long time as I recall.

http://www.ehow.com/list_5799635_gummy-candy-ingredients.html


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just typed out a looooooot of info on this subject, then my entire post got deleted. Be patient with me, I have alot to say about this subject. Darn smartphone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Tyson. 

I know what type of candies your trying to emulate, but the composition of the haribo jellies are different then pate de fruit. Pate de fruit is a boiled candy made with a fruit puree, and uses pectin as a gelling agent. Typical gummies (like the classic haribo gummie bears or your typical gummie worms) are a flavored sugar syrup that uses gelatin as a gelling agent. The gelatin give the candies a very chewy texture, contrasted with the supple texture of the pate de fruit.

The haribo fruit candies that you have in your link are not made with pectin or gelatin, but with a modified starch. Its this type of gelled candy (made with modified starch) that gives the finished pieces a more structural texture that you mentioned. You cant take pate de fruit and just pan them, and expect firmer texture. Its more of a matter of an entire process. Candies such as jujubees, jujifruits, swedish fish, dots, scarecrows, some jelly beans, mike and ikes, and the haribos you mentioned are all boiled sugar confections that use a modified starch to make a gel. But not only do they just use a starch as a gelling agent, the hot gel is deposited into cavaties I'll add inside a starch bed. Upon setting up, the finished confections are put through a drying process. This whole process gives the candies that firm texture your looking for. 

Its honestly very difficult to make any of these candies one a small scale. You do need some specialized equipment, i dont think its something you can do on a small scale, not to mention the difficulty of finding modified starch in quantities that are more suitable for a small scale, and not enormous operations. 

I feel like I included more info or a better explanation in thr post I had previously typed out, but gotton deleted, so I apologize if the explination here is at all confusing. But over all a pate de fruit isnt suitable to pan and use confectioners glaze, your pieces will get all mashed up and wont look like anything at all. You need a gell that will set up very firm, and thats what the modified starch will give you. 

Unfortunately I dont know of any recipes or formulas you could use, I make confectionery products on a small scale, and when you get into modified starches, that sort of goes beyond the realm of what you can produce on a small scale without special boilers and depositors. 

I know your trying to produce a candy, but is this for fun or are you developing a new product? Also, there's many texts that cover sugar confectionery, ill PM you a few books recommendations.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonurich (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks kindly for the info everyone!


----------



## tysonurich (Jun 14, 2014)

So, is there no "glaze" I can use on a pate de fruits? I feel like it would really add something compared to granulated sugar... The third link down is a glazed pate de fruits which has this nice, waxy glaze I'm looking for...

My friend said it may be a sugar reduction glaze using some of the same fruit? I can add some beeswax to it. Just kidding. 

This is just a fun project for me, and I'm especially not trying to infringe on any of Haribo's reserved rights... I suppose I'm just inspired to make a version of this candy with natural fruit at this point, seeing as I don't really know anything about modifying starches or synthetic flavorings, etc. 

I don't actually know anything about cooking, but I've followed some nice candy recipes lately and I'm trying to kick it up a notch.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Tyson

I missed that third link. So theres a few things. Those are pate de fruit, but what makes you think they would be firm like the Haribos? You cant go just by the look on the outside. Typically, after the pate de fruit mixture is boiled, its cast into a frame, allowed to cool, and then cut into squares. Then they are dredged in sugar. The ones in the link are not done that way. After boiling the pate de fruit mixture, its poured into a confectionery funnel, and quickly deposited into silicone forms. You can find these same molds in chefrubber.com and jbprince.com. After the candies are cooled, they are unmolded and packaged, skipping the sugar dredging.

Check out this link here, and notice the little picture on the bottom showing you how to use the mold.

http://www.shopchefrubber.com/Jelly-Mould-Berry/

You can see how the pieces look when they dont have the coating of sugar, they have a very nice look to them. Thats exactly how those packaged gellies are made. When they talk about a glaze, I'm not sure how they would apply or whats its made of. I'm not saying its not possible, but glazing is not a normal process of making pate de fruit. Theres also nothing in the ingredients what would indicate a suitable ingredient used for glazing. When you talk about glazing a confectionery item, that usually means your putting the candies in a rotating pan. This is how m&m's get a shiny coating, and well as jelly beans, gum balls, mike and ikes, jaw breakers, etc. The glaze gives an appealing shiny coating to the item.

To my knowledge, I've never seen pate de fruit glazed. And regardless if it was, I guarantee those pate de fruits in thee link wont have the texture your looking for in the haribos, they will be much softer. The two candies have a similar look, but have very different ingredients. The pate de fruits are made up of sugar and fruit purees, and they are gelled with pectin. The haribos are pretty much a sugar syrup (if they include fruit juice or not, its wont change the make up of the gummy, just the color and flavor) thats gelled with a modified starch. Pectin and modified starch will give two very different textures.

If you want to do the pate de fruit like the ones picture, get some molds, get a confectionery funnel, and make your mixture. Then skip the dredging process. If you want another challange, make some starch molded gummies (gelatin)

http://www.cheftalk.com/g/a/131789/how-to-make-gummies/

I hope this helps you, honestly, and was not discouraging at all. You might be in the beginning phases of an obsession with candy, thats how it started with me


----------



## tysonurich (Jun 14, 2014)

Such great info! Thanks a mil! Not discouraged in the slightest....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks so much for all the great info!


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Honestly I have no idea about what I am talking about here but wouldn't a very firm agar agar give you a good texture here?


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

while fucking around with it in the past I've made solid blocks of fruit that while useless for what I wanted at the time had a gummy like texture. Of course nothing like the Haribo gummies but close enough to remind me of them.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just realized how old this was. But still I would love to know if the agar could do the trick just for reference if anyone would happen to know by any chance.


----------

